# Lighting advise needed please



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello all.

Have a standard 55 gallon about 20" deep with cheapo hood/canopy. Want to try to grow plants such as amazon swords, cabomba, jungle vals, and wisteria.

The canopy holds 2 18" standard flourescent F15T8 Marineland bulbs. I cant even grow algae and the lights are on for 15-16 hours a day. I believe this is 30 watts total.

I am looking at the Freshwater Aqualight T5 Series. I have a choice of single bulb or double bulb and the HO T5 version as well, single and double.
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/freshwater-aqualight-t5-series---double-linear-strip.php

How much difference will a single bulb give me from what I have now or a double standard T5.

Is a double HOt5 overkill for what I want? Can I get away with a singleHOt5?

I am only looking at this brand now but I need answers to what I need to grow these plants succesfully.

Oh yea, will not do co2 and liquid ferts is OK.

Substrate is sand blasting sand.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would get a shoplight with 2 t8s of 5000K or 6500K or one of each. Home depot has the tubes for about $4 each. I picked up some electronic ballast fixtures with cords for $15. You could actually put 2 fixtures,as the ones i have are narrow enough. If you don't like the bare fixtures, you can put them in a piece of white vinyl eavestrough and paint the outside whatever colour you want.
you will have trouble growing root feeders such as swords in silica sand. You will need to feed them with root tabs or something. Alternatively you can pot them in soil and bury the pots. Chip dip and similar shallow containers work well for that. Don't try to grow Jungle Val; they get far too large if you are successful. Try V. spiralis or something similar which grows to about 24" and is slimmer than Jungle Val.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks BillD.

Can someone tell me how much difference a single or double t5 would be from a hot5 remembering the stock lights I have.


Thanks

DAN


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Check the output of HO and regular T5s (in lumens) and compare with the tubes you have. My preference is for T8s because they are the sweet spot for price and availability. 48" tubes are always the cheapest.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the type of lighting I need to grow the plants listed in my orignal post in a standard 55 gallon tank.

Would a single hot5 be better than a double bulb standard t5?

Right now, I am only looking at T5 gear.

Thanks,

Dan


----------

